# Rolls Royce Watch Design Concept



## N.L. (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi All,

Not sure if this is the right forum section, but I think it is.

So I've designed a Rolls-Royce watch, based on the Quenttin. What do you think?



















Cheers.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

which one is the watch?

On a serious note I prefer the more 'classic' look.

I suggest the purchasers of Rolls are likely to prefer a classic as well?

All the best

Dec

...Oh & welcome to the forum


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I like the case design, as it reflects the style of the top of the RR grill, but i agree that the internals would need to be more traditional to appeal to the average RR buyer/fan

I would also lose the branded strap.

All IMOHO, and i don't drive a Roller!


----------



## N.L. (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

The target consumer I had in mind is the Middle-Eastern Rolls Royce owner, who has a much less classic and conservative sense of taste than a British businessman for example.

This watch is based on the Quenttin watch, which sold very well in the Middle East (at $500,000 a piece), to buyers who often own this type of car as well.

Regarding the Rolls Royce itself, the Phantom is actually more of a tank than elegance. The Silver Seraph was an elegant car, but this current Phantom, when equipped accordingly, is the Cadillac Escalade of luxury cars.

Besides, a very classic design would fight against the likes of Patek Philippe and likely lose, which is why I mainly pursue strategies of product differentiation with my products and those of my clients, and it's been successful thus far.

Cheers.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I sincerely hope that whoever "currently" owns the rights to the "Double R" logo refuse point blank to license the use on something like this.

The "watch" looks like something from a bad Marvel Comic strip, probably the "baddies" watch rather than the superhero's one, and used to call up his remote control henchmen/robots to destroy the world. :wallbash:

Hopefully a superhero will be around to destroy all examples immediately on their escape from the production line, assuming they ever get made? :butcher: (I volunteer for the job, using the Commanders vice and hammer ) - - - - -


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m sure it`s very clever but I`m with Mel, I loath it :yucky:

Then again I wouldn`t have a Roller even if I could afford one :thumbsdown:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't mince your words Mel!!  

I was trying to be polite in my disapproval, maybe I should learn to be more direct

Dec


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

N.L. said:


>


Now I like that. A bit brash and in your face because I can sort of thing but Big M and I would look just fine in it, can we get a matching Pink one :lol: :lol:

The watch for what it is is ok as well, again something a bit different from the norm, not sure about the RR logo though. It needs to be 18K gold though. B)


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

It's nice to see a bit of innovation and I quite like the watch as a design piece.

My only concern is that people that buy Rolls Royce cars, put great stock in the companies heritage and would doubtless look for a similar heritage in a time piece.

Also, strictly IMO, tie ins with watches and cars always look a bit crap to me. I love my Brietlings but slapping Bentley on the side makes it look like you collected tokens from Texaco to get one.

Strictly my opinion like I said


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

For the stated target market I suspect this is the perfect design (both watch and blue/gold car). Most of us here just aren't even close to the target market.

Personally I like the case design of the watch a great deal but I'd prefer a slightly more conventional analogue display in the watch. However, I'd be willing to see such an analogue display presented in a radical manner. I can't suggest anything offhand but I'd like to be surprised. ;-)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Markrlondon said:


> For the stated target market I suspect this is the perfect design (both watch and blue/gold car). Most of us here just aren't even close to the target market


Yep according to my sat nav 4661 miles away from it. Out in the Middle East you see plenty of this sort of thing, both watches and cars. I'm sure it would go down well in the right places.


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Although it's not a watch style I would buy (prefer a Bauhaus style) I like the watch case design and totally fits the brief you set yourself. It would sit along side a Urwerk or something similar which are bought by the type of customers you would be appealing to. Only part I'm not sure about is the branded strap but thats any easy change. I'm designing my own brand of watches at present so know it's not as easy as it would seem. There are so many choices in something so small. Good luck!

Cheers


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

In some places when you have a lot of money it is easy to 'spend' without consequences...This design will definately appeal to the younger RICH Middleeastern market for the exclusivity and unique design... one thing that I cant get out of my head at first glance when I looked at this design it reminded me of the UWERK Watches....that can be picked up for a cool 300K plus... $200K in the second hand market... now that really makes it more affordable to us normal folks... :jawdrop: ) cross between the ur-103 adn ur-110...so if that is the look that you are going for ... buy a UWERK :tongue2:

http://www.urwerk.com/collection.php


----------



## N.L. (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments, I'm glad to see that some get it, and for those with harsh words, well..let's call it ignorance.

No I am not here to please 'traditionalists'. My job is to create products that will sell, self-publish and make a lot of money for my clients. I see opportunities and I create products accordingly. Producing "classic" looking watches without a 300 year old brand name is idiotic. Do you want to create a watch company in 2011 that will compete with 300 year old Patek Philippe? You might as well just throw your money into a fire pit.

A significant proportion of Rolls Royce buyers are not classic. They want to show off that they're rich, and these are the type of buyers that snapped up nearly 100 units of the existing Quenttin watch for a cool $500,000 a piece.

Cheers


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

N.L. said:


> Thanks for all the comments, I'm glad to see that some get it, and for those with harsh words, well..let's call it ignorance.
> 
> No I am not here to please 'traditionalists'. My job is to create products that will sell, self-publish and make a lot of money for my clients. I see opportunities and I create products accordingly. Producing "classic" looking watches without a 300 year old brand name is idiotic. Do you want to create a watch company in 2011 that will compete with 300 year old Patek Philippe? You might as well just throw your money into a fire pit.
> 
> ...


I think its fair to say that by and large most watch forums this one included are populated by old school types that want round with hands on it. There are some exceptions though.

Put Big M and I down for a matching "His & Hers" pair please, have them delivered with the Roller's.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi I think you've suffered some unnecessarily harsh words here tonight and although it may not be everyones taste or ethics credit should be given to the standard of your design work and the fact you brought them to a public forum for everyone to discuss. Personally I think there's enough room, money and taste in the world for watches that cost from Â£10 - Â£1,000,000. I don't think that the higher the price the better the watch but we all buy for different reasons from practical to extravagance. You just joined the forum and I hope that you've felt there was a enough of a balanced response to bring you back again and to show some more of your designs.

Cheers


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I dont think we should pour scorn on modern designs of watches, I myself collect vintage watches but that design is far to futureistic for a fuddy duddy old design rolls-royce, now if it were badged up as a ferrari model and sold as a mid market watch in the Â£3-Â£5K bracket I think it would do rather well IMHO.


----------



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

Although, it does not 'float my boat', considering im more of a 'purist', I actually understand where you are coming from, I have a couple of well off middle-eastern friends, and that's really what they are looking for.

I do not have a lot of experience with the middle-east market, but I do have a fair experience with Brazilian and South American market. ''New money'' markets (not in the vulgar sense) tend to like innovations, and pieces that state very well who you are, more of a bank statement in your wrist rather than 'heritage and tradition'. It's not bad at all, it's just different. Might be difficult for europeans in general to understand. But the point is, people have different tastes, and we gotta suck it up. Might not be your taste, but some people like it. I have met people who would prefer a Hublot in a rubber strap over a Patek anyday. And i really admire the fact you are looking for your space in the market. Have a look in Richard Mille pieces, true future classics. Try to invest more in the '''engine''' than the looks it self, nobody is gonna pay 20 grand for an 50 bucks ETA movement...

All the best


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

It's interesting how the OP, his work and his ideas have been instantly derided (and insulted) by some simply because he is designing something for rich people.

Where does that stem from I wonder??

I think Pip-Pip is right, open season on the OP had already begun before his 'ignorance' comment. To call his work 'crap' 'fugly' or to tell him he won't be missed and that he should get a proper job is simply rude, isn't it? It's certainly not constructive.

I wonder if any of you would actually have the balls to say these things to the guys face rather than just from behind your keyboards.

To the OP - I wish I had your talent and thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This has played out much more energetically then I expected it would. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I think this is an excellent piece of design. It's not to my taste, but it's not in my price bracket, either. The same could be said for the Lamborghini Aventador, Faberge eggs, City centre penthouses and the works of Banksy - all highly sought after, very expensive and not for the likes of me. My tastes are pretty much defined by a combination of upbringing, social status, financial viability and peer pressure which limits my interest in exotica.

Now as others have said, there is a definite market for watches of this genre and while the majority of people might consider it unattractive (perhaps even ugly) most people simply couldn't afford it, either, so that just doesn't matter. What does matter is that those who can afford it are more likely to appreciate it than those who simply can't afford it, and this concept of tailoring the product to the market is the essence of good design.

Just my 2 pence worth.

Rob


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry but I really don't like it and I suspect its too ostentatious for the traditional Brit on the street (or on the web) but good luck with the venture.

The reason I'm posting (my usual philosophy is: nothing good to say - say nothing) is it reminds me more of the engine bay of the Ferrari F430, so I'm clearly missing the RR connection.

Maybe this will inspire you too.


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

I stand by my observation that open season had already begun. The guy had taken a brave step and posted his own personal work and we as members of a watch forum should have responded with constructed criticism, positive or negative. I think it perfectly fine to say you don't like it and why but just being insulting is not being very helpful. I'm sure when he posted his watch design on a watch forum he was hoping for a far more sophisticated response either way, good or bad. This is someone's personal work we are talking about here and we are speaking directly to the person, not some anon brand like Rolex or Omega. It's not easy to put up for public debate something of your own design and regardless of whether I like it or not I say thanks to him for taking the time to show it to the forum and would like to see more of his designs in the future.

Cheers


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I've no doubt you would Mel!!

If any of you are interested, this is the guy you just welcomed to the forum:

http://www.coroflot....nicolaslehotzky

Some of his other designs are quite interesting, to say the least. This isn't bad for a 'fashion watch':


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Well itâ€™s really sad to see the way some people portrayed themselves in this post. Also surprising as some would appear to be â€˜establishedâ€™ members from where you would expect more tolerance.

Sometimes new people on here are treated too harshly, there are civilised ways to express disapproval without being offensive. Perhaps the OP was correct in describing some replies as ignorant, I took him to mean the harsh words, not the opinions.

The watch certainly wouldnâ€™t be for me, I think the element displaying the time needs to be more central to the design and I definitely couldnâ€™t afford one anyway. I also prefer more â€˜traditionalâ€™ watches but accept that there will be people looking to do things differently.

NL said he had based the design on the Quenttin, it's in the beginning of this video:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

The idea isn't new, Corum made Rolls-Royce watches in the 70's.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Livius de Balzac said:


> The idea isn't new, Corum made Rolls-Royce watches in the 70's.


Now that's gaudy!

NL how do you get around the whole licensing/copyright thing? Do you have to speak to RR to get permission? I can't see them giving it out too readily, I'm afraid. :dontgetit:


----------



## N.L. (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! I didn't expect that posting these few renderings would result in insults being thrown around by some of the 'classy' old geezers here (apologies to the elder gentlemen). Some people are just extreme in their response to change, and these are the kind of people who would feel personally attached when GAP changes its logo or when a black president is elected. This fringe minority of talentless naysayers does not affect me.

To clarify things and answer a few of the latest questions:

Yes Rolls-Royce issues licenses for such products, and is currently in talks with a company a friend of mine owns. Nearly every high-end watch maker has issued licenses for watches, and there have been a number of watches branded as Bugatti, Lamborghini (low-end Chinese made watches, surprisingly), Ferrari, Breitling (Bentley-Breitling watches are the brand's best sellers by the way).

Corum has made a RR watch in the past, a very litteral translation that I'm not too fond of.

Industrial Design is a real job, and there's about one hundred thousands of them worldwide designing nearly every man-made object out there.

Cheers


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry, this will my last post on this subject - -

I'm not knocking the idea of a watch tied to RR as an item for rich folks, if they want to spend obscene amounts of money on an item to go with their Roller, then that's fine by me, although I'd far rather they spent 10% on a watch and 90% to a good charity, preferably a Children's Charity :yes:

I just don't think this "design concept" cuts the mustard as an item to go with a RR logo









It's a bit like designing a 10 foot rowboat and calling it a "Queen Elizabeth", or designing a tin of baked beans to go with an Aberdeen Angus steak, and culling the Aberdeen Angus name for use on a tin of LIDL beans.

And if you want inspiration NL, here's a "round and traditional" for you - Google on Timex Dorado or take this link and drool. Here's a maker known for throwaway designs producing something classic, note the disappearance of the crown so as to not spoil the symmetry, the use of sympathetic fonts, perfectly matched and graduated dial colours and hands, even a beautifully matched strap that understates everything yet still very quietly reeks of money - - in it's day innovative and expensive.

Summing up, I still think the design is C R * P to *ca**RR**y* a Rolls-Royce logo, and both gents would be spinning in their graves at the thought of it. But it might be OK for a footballer or three and an Eastern Oil magnate - but if it's that good a design, do you need to bother RR for use of the logo, or do you feel you need the kudos of the link to sell them?


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't like the design at all, though I'm still interested in the work of the OP, particularly how this or other designs of his might progress.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Stinch said:


> Well itâ€™s really sad to see the way some people portrayed themselves in this post. Also surprising as some would appear to be â€˜establishedâ€™ members from where you would expect more tolerance.
> 
> Sometimes new people on here are treated too harshly, there are civilised ways to express disapproval without being offensive. Perhaps the OP was correct in describing some replies as ignorant, I took him to mean the harsh words, not the opinions.
> 
> ...


I agree some of the comments have been way over the top. I dont think he was calling anyone specific "Ignorant" He seemed to be responding more to criticism that did not appear critical but personal. Personally I wasnt too fond of the watch but then again I have seen watches of every price bracket that in my opinion look bad but thats just my personal opinion. To write that you hope someone doesnt come back just seems way over the top was he attacking you personally? It didnt appear so.

Some of the other stuff I just took as a bit of banter (Even putting my own dig in that the car needed some fluffy dice) The forum (To my knowledge anyway) Belongs to Roy who has set it up not any particular contributor. Can people please take a step back, the forum has a pretty good name for being welcoming and friendly can we please keep it that way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

N.L. said:


> Wow! I didn't expect that posting these few renderings would result in insults being thrown around by some of the 'classy' old geezers here (apologies to the elder gentlemen). Some people are just extreme in their response to change, and these are the kind of people who would feel personally attached when GAP changes its logo or when a black president is elected. This fringe minority of talentless naysayers does not affect me.
> 
> To clarify things and answer a few of the latest questions:
> 
> ...


While not being too fond of the design good luck with the project and hope you stick around.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> I've no doubt you would Mel!!
> 
> If any of you are interested, this is the guy you just welcomed to the forum:
> 
> ...


Now that is a stunner, a touch of Fifty Fathoms about it. Beautiful


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Beauty is in the mind of the beholder. If you look at the range of watch designs available, the the OP is entitled to his design opinion. If it was in a jewellers' window in your town centre, and was priced within the boundaries of your wallet, you would either buy it - or reject it and walk on. Choice for each market segment and user...

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Gaz he didnt say people who didnt like his designs were ignorant he said as for those harsh words call it ignorance, there is a difference. Its one thing to say I dont like a watch because....... Its another to say "I think the design you just spent time and effort in is fugly"

Perhaps we can all draw a line under this...Group hug now, group hug.....


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Both Rolls and Bentley have lost their class . Owners now probably wear terrible looking watches ! I know a few classy people and they would refuse to get in a modern Rolls or Bentley .

Bling it up more and you will be in business !


----------



## N.L. (Nov 15, 2011)

I was suggested by one member here (forgot who exactly), that this watch here would deserve the Rolls Royce badge:










You critiqued my version, now let me critique yours:

It's a nice classic design. But what is the relation to Rolls-Royce? No element of this watch reminds of the car maker. How would I go about selling let's say 100 units of this item at $5000 a piece? Its problem is that it doesn't stand out, it is disconnected from the brand it intends to relate to, and it competes with hundreds of other watches that look nearly identical.

It might make you happy as an individual, but it would be hard to sell a single one!

Cheers


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

As I put in my reply to The OP's introduction post...as a watch designer, if you want to see some really nice design concepts, search out Andrej 'Papi' Berkus's threads and have a look at those.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

NL, please don't bite anymore. If you'd have posted the Skywatch first I'm sure there would have been folk jumping down your throat for not being original....

Personally I think it's quite an interesting design (at first I wasn't sure but the more I look at it the more I like it) and would very much like to know much more about it (materials etc) and any other designs in the making. If you make a sub Â£200 version I might even buy one


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> NL, please don't bite anymore. If you'd have posted the Skywatch first I'm sure there would have been folk jumping down your throat for not being original....


+1


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

KrispyDK said:


> I've no doubt you would Mel!!
> 
> If any of you are interested, this is the guy you just welcomed to the forum:
> 
> ...


Not much design work going on here, its a Blancpain Air Command with a pepsi bezel


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

aliasmarlow said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > I've no doubt you would Mel!!
> ...


This looked familiar so I checked. These are relatively inexpensive watches going for less than 400 bucks on their site. I thought they were cheap watches -* COMPARED TO HALF A MILLION!*

*
*

*
(You could buy 1250 of 'em)*

*
*


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

lets all be honest ! most watch companies are just copying each others designs and pretending to be high class etc. Its a great scam


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

I don't know which movement you planned to use or whether it's even possible to make the watch but as a concept design, I quite like the originality. Would I wear one? I don't think I would but there's a strong market for watches like this, it's just not populated by people who move in my circles :wink2: .

Eddie


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Sir Alan said:


> learningtofly said:
> 
> 
> > I find this thread quite remarkable. I haven't visited here in quite some time, and I shan't be doing so with any regularity after reading this.
> ...


I totally agree with both comments above. I think there has been a terrible standard of behavior and it seems keep completely unnecessary on a watch forum!!

I joined this forum because I have a passion for watches and wanted to find out more about the subject and share my own views in a balanced and fair arena. This post has been the worst

threads of name calling and ridiculous insults from all sides. Whether we like what N.L designs I would say we won't be seeing him again and as he was someone designing watches I think it's a big loss and now we seem to be losing other members. I think if the comments from both sides had been constructive and about the watch all of this could have been avoided and we would be having a discussion about watch design not trading personal insults and it would make a great change from the 'is a Rolex better than an Omega' stuff that goes on so much from newbs. It also seems some people just won't let it go... Unbelievable.

Cheers


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater. Whilst I agree that this thread has exposed a few who act without the restraint of common decency, I have had multiple examples of acts of kindness, sound advice, and help when needed from RLT members, so I for one still intend to subscribe (unless I am perfunctorily banned of course!).


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

N.L. said:


> Thanks for all the comments, I'm glad to see that some get it, and for those with harsh words, well..let's call it ignorance.


Regarding the design itself, as a concept watch I actually find it quite intriguing. Not something I would buy myself at the kind of money it would be going for but it would certainly become a talking point for those in that kind of circle who could quite happily spend that. I'e certainly seen far worse watches out there for ridiculous amounts of cash!

To the OP, i don't think you'll make many friends calling those who dont "get" your design ignorant! Igonorant to what exactly? art? desging? watches? just generally ignorant? You've shown a very radical design and asked for opinion on it, which you got. Do you honestly think EVERYONE is going to "get it"? There's wildly differing tastes on "normal" watches in the community (I don't like Seiko Monsters for instance, there I said it!  ) so why do you think everyone is going to like your very radical design? If you believe that to be the case, perhaps it is you who is ignorant? Ignorant to the fact people have differing opinions on EVERYTHING whether its watches or anything else you can name.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I think this one of the best threads we've had in ages, people actually expressing opinions and having a strong feeling about something isn't going to hurt anyone as long as it doesn't descend into name calling.

I would have thought the OP could have expected polarized views on his work as presumably he didn't set out to produce a bland non-contraversial design anyway.

I hope this thread isn't locked or deleted - it sometimes gets too much like 1984 round here as it is.

For the record I'm not a big fan of the design whether it's going for $50 or $500,000 as for one I don't see the point of occupying the majority of the dial with the "manifolds" or whatever they are supposed to represent and aside from that I'm not overly keen on the idea of brand extension as I've no doubt said before.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

As a design I think it quite impressive although as it based on a Quenttin would put it well out of my price range & would presumably cost more than a RR Phantom. My only criticism would be that the strap doesn't do it justice and IMHO looks like the sort of thing that would be more suited to a Tag.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

So to sum up for those that happened to just pass by from the dark side and don't really know how it goes here.

OP posts something out of the normal

Mel & Mach true to form hate anything modernist

Gaz pokes the OP with a sharp stick (he has previous on here for that)

Stan pokes Gaz with his sharp stick (read his posts, he also has previous for this sort of thing)

Gazz falls for it hook line and sinker and thinks Stan is his mate but still thinks everybody is Captain Howdie

OP gets p!ssed off (in reality who can blame him)

Kutusov want's to pop a cap in anybody that drives a better car than he does

Gaz leaves the building

LDJ stokes the fire

Mark London does his usual in depth analysis of every comment

I post my usual [email protected]@cks

Most of us take it for what it is, a bit of a chat/fun between completely random strangers on tinternet

If I have missed anything let me know

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> So to sum up for those that happened to just pass by from the dark side and don't really know how it goes here.
> 
> OP posts something out of the normal
> 
> ...


I think you got in one! And I think on that note we should all live happily ever after ...


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

is it too late to pass comment on the watch design?

i quite like it, i wouldnt wear it, but i like the idea of it.

i reckon its pretty hard to make something unusual with a watch these days and even if i tend to like divers style looking kind of watches (many of which are actually very similar) im fascinated by unusual looking and modern wtches.

fair play to the OP for asking for an opinion, shame on those people who answered in such appalling and disrespectful and plain and simple rude manner. I would be astounded if anyone would speak to a stranger in such a way in real life, say what you like from the comfort of your keyboard about how bold you would be in real life but i have never met anyone who would speak in such a manner face-to-face (and ive spoken to people on the opposite side of my riot shield, who were intent in doing me harm who still managed to show more class)


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

My first post for 4 months, I had an accident, I am recupertaing but I've made the effort to crawl, slowly, inch by inch to my keyboard, to type......left bloody handed. :angry2:

I am aghast, flabbergasted! The whole thread wants deleting, let the OP start a new one, it reflects badly on RLT and makes certain members appear bottle green........ an educated,

experienced, professional designer turns up on RLT giving us the benefit of his talents and get's told to get a "real job"............. by a failed shop assistant? Come on!

If the OP had shown this design without any reference to RR or it's potential customer base and gave it Germanic name reflecting it's "industrial" design, then I bet replies would have been very different indeed. People would askings questions about it's features, perhaps about the lateral timing belt? Reminds me of the recent belt driven watches (Tag etc) and they have not provoked such a negative reaction on any forum.

Do I like it? I don't know, I more like it than don't and I thank the OP form giving me the opportunity to view his design, I very much enjoyed looking at it.

Can't understand the comments about "class" regarding the blue & gold Roller either, nobody has the monopoly on the correct perception of "class". Hmm.....Blue & gold roller or 10 year old dreary Beemer, decisons decisions..............

See you Xmas, that's if the forum hasn't disappeared up it's own bot-bot.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I find myself in the awkward position of agreeing and disagreeing with every post in this thread. I'm not sure if I'm proud of myself, or just disappointed. :dontgetit:

Later,

William


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

MarkF said:


> My first post for 4 months, I had an accident, I am recupertaing but I've made the effort to crawl, slowly, inch by inch to my keyboard, to type......left bloody handed. :angry2:
> 
> I am aghast, flabbergasted! The whole thread wants deleting, let the OP start a new one, it reflects badly on RLT and makes certain members appear bottle green........ an educated,
> 
> ...


welcome back mark. id be very much surprised if the OP ever bothered to return.

shame, nice to see some industry professionals popping in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

seikology said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > My first post for 4 months, I had an accident, I am recupertaing but I've made the effort to crawl, slowly, inch by inch to my keyboard, to type......left bloody handed. :angry2:
> ...


Totally agree.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Returning back to the watch it reminds me of a Hugo Boss fashion watch for some reason, perhaps the shape. Maybe thats what the designer is looking for. I understand the designer is looking at a specific market though its hard to see where watch justifies the price he is looking for (What parts are going to be in it, what material is it to be made from?)

I wonder if the designer simply brought forward an idea of a new watch design without the name he would have caused such a reaction?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Dave O said:


> It's nice to see a bit of innovation and I quite like the watch as a design piece.
> 
> My only concern is that people that buy Rolls Royce cars, put great stock in the companies heritage and would doubtless look for a similar heritage in a time piece.
> 
> ...


This was my first post on the watch and I stand by what I said, it is certainly an interesting piece of engineering but I'm not a fan of 'buddying up' brands. I think rather than promote one, it cheapens them both. That said, as I don't have a spare half million lying around, I don't suppose it will be something for serious consideration for me


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Dave O said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > It's nice to see a bit of innovation and I quite like the watch as a design piece.
> ...


Fair comment but imho these days people buying these Masonary Rollers and the like with matching watches probably aren't all that interested in the history and heritage. A visit to Dubai, Beijing, Beverly Hills, Rodeo Drive or even Man City's car park might change your mind


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Have to say I am a little supprised they sold so well in the Gulf. When I lived there I dont remember anyone driving around in a metallic blue Rolla (They all seemed to drive those big American 4x4 petrol guzzling monsters) All the watches I saw where your typical brands we all know of.

So bond, you dont think this watch would go down well with a few Chelsea players?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I must admit to being a bit disappointed at some of the posts on here and I can understand why the OP felt a little piqued!

As a piece of design I appreciate it, would I buy it (even if I could afford it if it came int production)? No I wouldn't.

It does remind me of this:

http://us.tagheuer.com/en/monaco-v4-watch#/en-conceptwatchmonacov4

Perhaps Tag-Heuer are the people to build the RR Watch with their belt driven concept movement!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Mel & Mach true to form hate anything modernist
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Mr.Bond,I refer you to my signature...

*"Grumpy (retired) old man & proud of it!!!*

*
IMO no one under the age of 40 should be allowed out unless accompanied by a responsible adult"*


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > Dave O said:
> ...


In that case why are VW,BMW,LVMH so interested in acquiring brands that have history and heritage? I've been to all the places you mention and still can't see why real "money" would want a modern Roller or Bentley (disclaimer: I obviously wouldn't go anywhere near citeh's car park on principle.)

The closest I've ever been to a modern Roller or Bentley to have a real good look is one of those airport raffle jobbies and I thought they looked a bit plasticky tbh.

As for professional designers, don't forget that every man-made artifact has had input from one of those - even horrors like the (insert your own personal design bete noir here)

It would be interesting to see what happened if the OP posted the same item on another forum - I kept looking on tz kinda hoping it was on there too.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

*OK boys the thread has been cleaned up and is now reasonably coherent. A number of posts crossed the line and have been deleted or edited, off topic posts were thinned out and one member was sent to the cooler last night for 24 hours (not banned as was claimed) by the moderator who was around when this thread developed.*

*
*

*
Right let's get back on track, stay on topic, stop the personal attacks, be constructive in your criticism and for goodness sake pack in the inverse snobbery!*


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

JoT said:


> *A number of posts crossed the line and have been deleted...*


My post appears to have been deleted. May I ask, in what way did it 'cross the line'?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

chris l said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > *A number of posts crossed the line and have been deleted...*
> ...


I should have added that off topic posts were also deleted ... good grief!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I do not believe my posts on this topic represent my finest hour so to speak, that said i do think it was ugly but that was an opinion which I failed to support with what i found unatractive in the design. I did take issue with the OP over his references to those who didnt like his design however my interpretation of what he said may not have been what he intended to say.

my issue with my ban\suspension was over not being gripped prior to it that said i feel that i have been guilty of kicking my teddy around the playground since and for that I will appologise to the forum..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> I do not believe my posts on this topic were represent my finest hour so to speak that said i do think it was ugly but that was an opinion which I failed to support with what i found unatractive in the design. I did take issue with the OP over his references to those who didnt like his design however my interpretation of what he said may not have been what he intended to say.
> 
> my issue with my ban\suspension was over not being gripped prior to it that said i feel that i have been guilty of kicking my teddy around the playground since and for that will appologise to the forum..


Gaz we do appreciate your apology, Roy and the admin team do understand that from time to time things get heated it is a fact of life on all forums, although thankfully quite rare on here! I have just checked the phases of the moon and it wasn't that so goodness knows what happened


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Markrlondon said:


> For the stated target market I suspect this is the perfect design.


Exactly. Works well with the modern Rolls Royce.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> I have just checked the phases of the moon and it wasn't that so goodness knows what happened


Come on Jot, you don't strike me as a guy that minces his words, why don't you just say it how it is ????

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

evening guys

now ive got to say that the design of thaT just blows me away.....and ive got to say, i quite like the strap 

any watch that has that movement in (to me is a work of art) has got to be cool...the engineering on that is just simply awesome..........

was wondering, can you see the movement actually moving on the wrist ??

i think the rubber strap with a nice ted su-alike buckle would suit this watch down to the ground........

my only concern that i could see with this is the amount of footballers that would wear it 

I think that this works as a stand alone piece, and if i had the money i honestly think that i could be tempted, and im being serious........


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Mel & Mach true to form hate anything modernist
> ...


:yes: those Nissan Micra's are lovely


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


I drive a 10 year old Daewoo Matiz 800 which I`ve owned from new, it suits my needs perfectly, does everything I want, is reliable & I have no intention of changing it anytime soon 

BTW at one time my eldest brother owned two Farraris ( don`t know which models), a 1960s Alfa Romeo Spider, a 1970s(I think) Mercedes SL 280SL (I`m not sure if this is the right model) an old Bristol (yet again I don`t know what model) plus some old replica of a pre-war Alfa Romeo racing car. Each to there own I suppose


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

I have spent most of my life admiring Bristols.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Uncle Alec said:


> I have spent most of my life admiring Bristols.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Uncle Alec said:


> I have spent most of my life admiring Bristols.


<chortle> They kind of grow on you, don't they...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh, my, I glanced at this at work yesterday (found the Soyuz ads more interesting; sorry Nicolas), came back today ... seems I missed the rumble.

Did Mel or someone remember to declare,...

"Handbags at dawn, ladies" ?

I personally don't like the inner workings, but think the case is a good start. The discreet logo and the shape of the grill echoed in the case from a certain angle is a good, light touch. I looked at some of the UWERK watches Julio007 referred to, and I noted that while their designs are very unique and eye-catching, they are, ahem, primarily devoted to the telling of time. Your initial design here seems to relegate the time-telling features to a pair of tiny windows. Meh.[1] The reproduction of the engine or something seems a quick shortcut ... if you search on here, someone built an Aston-Martin wall clock using parts or copies of parts, and made the clock the central element of the design, with the cars' design touches worked in around it. At least that's my recollection. Your strap ... well, maybe if it's a waterproof watch, offer the rubber as an accessory. I would leave the branding off ... "less is more." I should hope that a superb nappa leather strap (or calf skin, or goat, whatever) would be the primary, showcase strap.

[1] Oh, I looked up the Jacob & Co. Quenttin, I understand. I still don't like it. Unless the rest of the crystal is filled with moving parts, it's a waste of "the canvas."

Another tack to take isn't to use VISUAL cues from the RR line to guide your design. Ruminate on what it means to drive, to ride in, to own a RR or Bentley ... what are the hallmarks of the cars and their legacy? Isolation from the outside to the degree that you feel you're sequestered in your own cocoon? Unbridled luxury and quality workmanship? Autos that are handmade? Give us a watch design that speaks the same language, it doesn't have to have any visual cues or logos to "say" the same things. How about a tuning fork or Seiko spring movement that moves a sweep second hand, or other element, in a smooth constant motion, undisturbed by external stimuli? (I would be disappointed if I bought a RR and, sitting quietly in the garage, heard the barely audible "zzt, zzt, zzt, zzt,..." of a quartz clock. Charming in my 1970s MGB, not so a $200,000 auto.)

The argument that these baubles are to be sold to tasteless Middle Eastern types with money vomiting from every orifice faster than anyone can clean up may be true, but doesn't "sell the product." Regardless of who's shelling out the half million dollars for your watch, the watch itself needs to be reflective of the RR brand, or you're missing your target and producing dross. As a designer -- yes there are some of us who know what you do for a living -- you need to balance the form, function, provenance, and target market in your design. Don't explain away your design choices as "well, the people who'll buy this are tasteless brutes with too much money." That rather cheapens your art, doesn't it?  Pardon if I misinterpreted your initial posts, but that's what I recall...

You asked opinions, you got some, transaction concluded. I see you posted on WUS, I'm sure you'll get tons of fawning there; lots more modern watch fans there. This is a harder crowd to please. This is NOT a forum populated by a lot of fans of new, progressive designs ... you've got a lot of vintage and classic watch collectors here. Since you just joined, let's assume you hadn't spent tons o' time reading threads, looking at profiles of high post count members, to see what kind of audience you would be requesting feedback from. Faux pas, IMHO. "Know your audience," I'm SURE you've been taught that in Pasadena or elsewhere. A quick way to test the waters is to post in the Introduce Yourself section and let us know what your interest is in signing up here, which I see you did. (Just in case your aim was only to post your design around the Internet, get some attention, page views, and search engine hits, well ... we'll see based on your continued participation -- or lack -- in the forum in the months to come.)

... You got feedback, whether you liked it or not ... try to restrain yourself before complaining that any harsh or negative reactions are the results of ignorance, or worse. Just because someone doesn't like your work doesn't mean he or she doesn't like you, or your other work. Of course, if you DON'T want honest opinions, just adulation, say so. :sly: But I suspect you're here not to advertise (we're NOT your target market), but to actually get some guidance and suggestions on your design. Might be fun for all involved, provided you can roll up your sleeves and really evolve a design with the requested input from watch aficionados here.

Lookin' for your next thread, amigo. :cheers:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

best post on the thread

but even on wus the adulation was misasing


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

That dead horse is getting a good flogging.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh cripes, and I thought I was giving constructive feedback ("explain, don't just complain"), what I like and what I don't like about Nicolas' design. I'm not trying to troll in any respect.

If we're going to be overly critical of or sensitive to every response, perhaps it's time to







. Not to punish, just to put the topic to rest. Personally ... I'd enjoy hearing more discussion of the upper stratosphere of watch design (the Â£500,000 watches).


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Oh cripes, and I thought I was giving constructive feedback ("explain, don't just complain"), what I like and what I don't like about Nicolas' design. I'm not trying to troll in any respect.
> 
> If we're going to be overly critical of or sensitive to every response, perhaps it's time to
> 
> ...


that was constructive at least as constructive as the majority of remaining posts


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:rofl: :rofl: I'm sorry JoT but this one has to be the thread of the month?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Amazed this is still rolling on. I suppose points still to be made with the odd points to be scored. Wonder if the OP has been and gone though. :dontgetit:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

This is hilarious on so many levels...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

WE now have the original *but better* design on the Russian forum in the posting of a Soyuz Tank. h34r:

"Other folks have done it better" to misquote a Bond theme (movie, not our Commander!)

(Damn, I wasn't going to bump this topic again, and there I have!)


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

mel said:


> WE now have the original *but better* design on the Russian forum in the posting of a Soyuz Tank. h34r:
> 
> "Other folks have done it better" to misquote a Bond theme (movie, not our Commander!)
> 
> (Damn, I wasn't going to bump this topic again, and there I have!)


I suppose living in a country where men wear skirts does give one a different perspective on design. :derisive:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Stinch said:


> I suppose living in a country where men wear skirts does give one a different perspective on design. :derisive:


Never forget that along with the skirt goes one of these!!!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Would love to have heard more about how the watch worked from the op but fear that the usual warm welcome here had been thrown out of the window and he's now left the building - shame as we could have 'learnt' something new here for a refreshing change - our loss...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Cant believe this is still going on! I thought this was all sorted. Can everyone please just leave it now and perhaps all of the comments posted need to be deleted and start from the begining with a clean slate where the original poster was simply asking for opinions of his idea and leave it at that?


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

N.L. said:


> I've designed a Rolls-Royce watch, based on the Quenttin. What do you think?


Stylistically, the watch matches the spirit of the car very well...

...but it fails in its central function as a timepiece.

The time display is too small and buried too deep in the workings. Sort that out and you'll have a watch.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> The time display is too small and buried too deep in the workings. Sort that out and you'll have a watch.


Ah, but these kind of people don't need to tell the time... they tell the time to others


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

robert75 said:


> Can everyone please just leave it now and perhaps all of the comments posted need to be deleted and start from the begining with a clean slate where the original poster was simply asking for opinions of his idea and leave it at that?


I don't like it.

:lol:


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> evening guys
> 
> now ive got to say that the design of thaT just blows me away.....and ive got to say, i quite like the strap
> 
> ...


but its not orange man, what the hell were you thinking???


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

seikology said:


> but its not orange man, what the hell were you thinking???


Hoping that when the croquis get coloured it will be orange










:bad: :bad:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

seikology said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > evening guys
> ...


i bet for half a mil i could get an orange strap for it


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

Interesting design.. very MB&F !!.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I readily admit I had to Google a couple of times to see what the *Quenttin *mentioned looked like, and then realized what Nicholas was working from. (These super-high end watches aren't my cuppa tea, though I can appreciate the workmanship.) I think his design would work better if there were more handcrafted parts in motion to be viewed. Perhaps there ARE and none of us could tell from the two drawings.


----------

